
File Sharing Made Easy - wespam
http://wespam.com
======
wespam
An anonymous file sharing service, with no signup, email, or any other
personal information.

The goal is to make a simple and easy going service for sharing files, links,
text, code etc.

The reason for this service, we found it too complicated to share files or
links between different devices, especially if it's not personal devices. Most
of the similar services require either a login, an email or have an URL you
can't remember.

I won't spoil all the features and functionality, but if you have a minute or
two, give it a try, all feedback are much appreciated!

You can find the service at wespam.com

/Wespam

